# Boar Shoulder Mounts



## Tonto79 (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey guys, me and my dad *FINALLY* have decided to on a hunt this year, and we're going for hogs ! I was just wondering what the usual going rate is and the expected turnaround on a mount. We're going to hunt Wild Hill Preserve in Fairlee, VT, and for an added fee they cape the hide for mounting. How exactly would I get that home (only like a 4 hour ride from the house) ? Pack it in a cooler w/ the rest of the meat and ice it down ? Another question I have is that I've seen several hogs mounted, but I want mine to have it's eyes wide open looking like it's ready to raise hell off the wall, is that something extra I'd have to pay for or is that something that comes along with the mount ? If any of you taxidermist have done a hog like that, can you please post a pic ? thanks


----------



## rustydog32 (Nov 9, 2009)

wilderness taxidermy in franklin nc is the best hands down


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

Im in NJ... Clifton,NJ

About a Year turnaround right now, $750 for a shoulder mount, extra $250 for open mouth.

a few photos to view my work:


----------

